# Iomega USB floppy drivers not recognized



## adf (Apr 10, 2004)

*Equipment:*
Gateway M305X notebook
Windows XP Home Edition SP1
2.4 GHz Celeron processor
Simpletype Combo CD/CD-RW drive
Nero 6 Burning ROM
256MB memory
30MB HD
No internal floppy disk drive (though Floppy Disk drive "A" shows on Windows)
Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility
*ADDED:*
Windows XP SP2
Stomp 5.0 Backup MyPc
AVG Free Antivirus
Zone Alarm Free Firewall
256MB RAM stick (total 512)
ATT Worldnet Browser
Iomega 1.44MB USB External Floppy Disk Drive (attempted)

*THE PROBLEM:*

When I load the Iomega Floppy installation CD, I get a faint flicker on the screen, *but the dialog box will not appear.*

I go to My Computer, and it shows the FDD Iomega icon on the D drive CD/RW, but when I double click to open......nothing happens!

When I plug in the floppy disk drive, it works for disks I have with documents, but it gives me an error message when I attempt to create a disaster recovery boot disk using Stomp Backup MyPc.
I successfully used Stomp to create a full system backup; the error occurs only when I attempt to use the Iomega floppy drive.
I downloaded updated drivers, but they,too, would not install.
I also checked for updated compatibility drivers with Stomp, but none exist.

My add/remove program file does not show any Iomega (or Citizen, as it is known) software.
I tried the Iomega CD on my *desktop*,and the first time it displayed the dialog box, but on the second try, it just flickered like it does on my Gateway notebook.

I contacted Gateway tech support, but they could not resolve the problem (the floppy drive is Gateway-supported).

*QUESTIONS:*

Has anyone else experienced a problem like this?

Is it a compatibility problem with Windows XP, Stomp, Nero, or some other program?

Is it a "port" problem, since Simpletype CD/RW drive was identified on my computer as SCSI, not IDE?

Is it affected by the fact that an "A" drive floppy drive is identified on my computer, even though there is no physical drive to access?

I will appreciate any suggestions or comments from the TTSG community!

Thanks

adf


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved you to Hardware for more response 

First off, this error message that appears when you use Stomp: can you post the full message?

If you go to Device Manager, via Control Panel | System. Hardware, does Iomega show, and if so are there any yellow ! or red X's?

Also, lets see a list of your IRQ's:

go to Run and type MSINFO32
On the left choose Hardware Resources, then IRQ
Copy/paste the list here.

According to Iomega, its supported by XP, but do you have IomegaWare version 3.1 or higher?

https://iomega-na-en.custhelp.com/c...DE9NDUyJnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPTg1JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=

Regards

eddie


----------



## adf (Apr 10, 2004)

TO: Eddie and the Tech Support Guys

Thanks very much for the help.

In response to your questions:

1. The error message (only during Stomp disaster recovery attempt) essentially read "an error has occurred in floppy drive B. Your diskette may be corrupted. Please insert another diskette or check the cable connections". Again, the drive works fine for everything else, but the CD and drivers cannot be accessed.

2. I checked the Device Manager. The hardware did not register any yellow or red Xs. And the Device Properties box indicated that the USB drive is working properly (identified as Citizen USB Floppy Drive).

3. The IRQs are listed at the end of this message.

4. I couldn't determine the Iomega Ware version since I can't access the CD to check the properties (I'm not aware of another way to do it). The CD itself reads "Copyright 2003 (Feb)" so I assume that it is at least a 3.1 version. At the end of this message, I attached a link to the information website that shows the Gateway-supported device.

I'm thinking now (from your questions) that it might be an IRQ issue, but I don't have the level of computer skills to figure it out.

Again, I appreciate all the attention you've given to my problem. With you guys helping me out, I know it will eventually be solved.

Thanks Eddie!!

adf

IRQs

I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7 PCI bus
I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7 Direct memory access controller

IRQ 10 Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
IRQ 10 Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 
IRQ 10 SigmaTel C-Major Audio
IRQ 10 GTW V.92 Voicemodem

IRQ 11 Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
IRQ 11 Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 
IRQ 11 Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 
IRQ 11 O2Micro OZ6912 CardBus Controller
IRQ 11 Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF PCI bus
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller

USB Website

http://accessories.gateway.com/Acce...ives_316512/5502750_ProdDetail?cm_ven=Bizrate

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Tech Support Guy Forums Forums" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, September 30, 2004 2:02 PM
Subject: Reply to post 'Iomega USB floppy drivers not recognized'

> Hello adf,
> 
> eddie5659 has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Iomega USB floppy drivers not recognized - in the Hardware forum of Tech Support Guy Forums.
> 
> This thread is located at:
> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=276941&goto=newpost
> 
> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> Hiya
> 
> Moved you to Hardware for more response 
> 
> First off, this error message that appears when you use Stomp: can you post the full message?
> 
> 
> If you go to Device Manager, via Control Panel | System. Hardware, does Iomega show, and if so are there any yellow ! or red X's?
> 
> Also, lets see a list of your IRQ's:
> 
> go to Run and type MSINFO32
> On the left choose Hardware Resources, then IRQ
> Copy/paste the list here.
> 
> According to Iomega, its supported by XP, but do you have IomegaWareT version 3.1 or higher?
> 
> https://iomega-na-en.custhelp.com/c...DE9NDUyJnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPTg1JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=
> 
> Regards
> 
> eddie
> ***************
> 
> 
> There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.
> 
> Yours,
> Tech Support Guy Forums team
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Unsubscription information:
> 
> To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
> http://forums.techguy.org/subscription.php?do=usub&t=276941
> 
> To unsubscribe from ALL threads, please visit this page:
> http://forums.techguy.org/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all

---
Outgoing mail is certified Virus Free.
Checked by AVG anti-virus system (http://www.grisoft.com).
Version: 6.0.773 / Virus Database: 520 - Release Date: 10/5/2004


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I don't think you posted all the IRQ's from the list. There should be numbers 1-15, give or take a few.

Also, as you got an error about a disk, have you tried others? I'm assuming you have, just need to ask 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi, yes, sorry for the delay in responding. Moving my office and things aren't going well 

There should be more IRQs. XP may have them up to 23 or 24 even  

I don't have time right now to read thru the thread for content, I'll await this post and hopefully my office will be in order by the end of the day.

Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to the hardware tab, IRQS, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------

